# Why Organs?



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Now I know that organs (especially liver) are extremely important in a raw diet, but why? What's in the organs that they cannot get from the meat itself?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

organs have all the extra vitamins and nutrients they need that isn't found in the muscle meat, like vitamin A.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just like in bones there are different nutrients they can't get from skeletal muscle meat. Also, different types of meat carry differing amounts of nutrients which is why we also stress to feed as much variety in protein sources as possible.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Gee, if I only knew how to do this stuff, my bull terrier group had all the basic meats/organs analyzed and broken down into what nutient levels they are worth. 
beef liver per 4oz. is highest in niacin, vitamin B-12, iron, zinc, vit. A, beta carotene.
I have all the actual figures and stuff it's pretty informative.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Gee, if I only knew how to do this stuff, my bull terrier group had all the basic meats/organs analyzed and broken down into what nutient levels they are worth.
> beef liver per 4oz. is highest in niacin, vitamin B-12, iron, zinc, vit. A, beta carotene.
> I have all the actual figures and stuff it's pretty informative.


You all teased me with the goods now. You might be able to just copy and paste the information. That would probably be the easiest way. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, and how do you do that? I told you guys I'm very computer illiterate. I didn't grow up with computers in school, didn't get to use them, we didn't get to use calculators either. Haha......


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of computer are you using?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a Dell, is that what your asking?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So the documents are on a file download under Wordpad


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I have a Dell, is that what your asking?


Exactly :wink:



whiteleo said:


> So the documents are on a file download under Wordpad


If you can: 

Open the file. 

Highlight the full text of the file.

Use the right click, and a box should pop up.

Select copy.

Then come here and in a reply box, right click and select paste.

That should do it :biggrin:

***Although I have never used wordpad...***


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

0 Beef, brisket, raw
Beef heart, raw
Beef, kidneys, raw
Beef liver, raw	Beef brain, raw	Beef lungs, raw
Beef tripe, raw	Chicken gizzard, raw	Beef pancreas, raw	Beef tongue, raw 
Nutrient Units 4 X 1 oz 
-------
113.4g 4 X 1 oz 
-------
113.4g 4 X 1 oz 
-------
113.4g Value per 113 grams of edible portion	4 X 1 oz 
-------
113.4g 4 X 1 oz 
-------
113.4g 4 X 1 oz 
-------
113.4g Value per 113 grams of edible portion	4 X 1 oz 
-------
113.4g 4 X 1 oz 
-------
113.4g 
Proximates 
Water g 62.57 87.44 88.33 80.02 86.51 90.02 95.44 89.64	73.94 73.18 
Energy kcal 354 127 117 153 162 104 96 106	266 254 
Energy kj 1480 530 490 637 680 437 403 444	1115 1063 
Protein g 19.21 20.09 19.73 23.01 12.32 18.37 13.69 19.96	17.80 16.90 
Total lipid (fat) g 30.10 4.47 3.50 4.10 11.68 2.83 4.18 2.33	21.09 18.25 
Ash g 0.91 1.25 1.51 1.48 1.71 1.11 0.62 1.07	1.47 0.91 
Carbohydrate, by difference g 0.00 0.16 0.33 4.40 1.19 0.00 0.00 0.00	0.00 4.17 
Fiber, total dietary g 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0	0.0 0.0 
Sugars, total	g 0.00	0.00	0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 
Minerals 
Calcium, Ca mg 8 8	15 6 49 11 78 12	10 7 
Iron, Fe mg 1.78 4.89 5.22 5.54 2.89 9.02 0.67 2.81	2.52 3.35 
Magnesium, Mg mg 19 24 19 20 15 16 15 17	20 18 
Phosphorus, P mg 183 240 291 437 411 254 73 167	371 151 
Potassium, K mg 284 325 297 354 311 386 76 268	313 357 
Sodium, Na mg 73 111 206 78 143 225 110 78	76 78 
Zinc, Zn mg 3.75 1.93 2.18 4.52 1.16 1.83 1.61 3.07	2.93 3.25 
Copper, Cu mg 0.074 0.449 0.483 11.023 0.325 0.295 0.079 0.131	0.068 0.193 
Manganese, Mn mg 0.014 0.040 0.161 0.350 0.029 0.022 0.096 0.062	0.170 0.029 
Selenium, Se mcg 17.7 24.7 159.9 44.9 24.2 50.2 14.2 28.8	28.0 10.7 
Vitamins 
Vitamin C, total ascorbic acid mg 0.0 2.3 10.7 1.5 12.1 43.7 0.0 4.2	15.5 3.5


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So I have to bring more over, couldn't copy and paste the whole page cause I had to scroll, but maybe Natalie who is a whiz or anyone else who is; These numbers go directly underneath each other for instance Beef brisket water62.57 energy354 protein 1480 total lipid(fat)30.10 you get the gist now back to some more copy and paste.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Where are those files from originally?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Vitamins 
Vitamin C, total ascorbic acid mg 0.0 2.3 10.7 1.5 12.1 43.7 0.0 4.2	15.5 3.5 
Thiamin mg 0.091 0.270	0.405 0.214 0.104 0.053 0.000 0.032	0.159 0.142 
Riboflavin mg 0.159 1.027	3.221 3.113 0.226 0.261 0.073 0.261	0.505 0.386 
Niacin mg 3.606 8.539	9.106 14.888 4.026 4.536 0.999 4.158	5.046 4.808 
Pantothenic acid mg 0.318 2.030	4.502 8.105 2.279 1.134 0.257 0.713	4.423 0.741 
Vitamin B-6 mg 0.397 0.316	0.754 1.224 0.256 0.045 0.016 0.127	0.227 0.352 
Folate, total mcg 7 3	111 328 3 12 6 6	3 8 
Folic acid mcg 0 0	0 0 0 0 0 0	0 0 
Folate, food mcg 7 3	111 328 3 12 6 6	3 8 
Folate, DFE mcg_DFE 7 3 111 328 3 12 6 6	3 8 
Vitamin B-12 mcg 2.42 9.70 31.18 67.01 10.78 4.32 1.58 1.37	15.88 4.30 
Vitamin A, IU IU 0 0 1584 19095 167 52 0 72	0 0 
Vitamin A, RAE mcg_RAE 0 0 475 5614 8 16 0 21	0 0 
Retinol mcg 0 0 475	5591 0 16 0 21	0 0 
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol)	mg 0.25	0.25	0.43 1.12 0.10 0.37 
Tocopherol, beta	mg 0.00	0.00	0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 
Tocopherol, gamma	mg 0.02	0.02	0.08 0.06 0.02 0.17 
Tocopherol, delta	mg 0.00	0.00	0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 
Vitamin D	IU 36.288 18.080 
Vitamin K (phylloquinone)	mcg 0.0	0.0	3.5 0.0 0.0	0.0 
Lipids 
Fatty acids, total saturated g 12.122 1.568	0.984 1.393 3.310 0.975 1.464 0.598 7.269	7.938 
4:0	g 0.00	0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000 
6:0	g 0.00	0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000 
8:0	g 0.00	0.00	0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000 
10:0 g 0.113 0.00	0.00 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.023 
12:0 g 0.079 0.00	0.00 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.102 
14:0 g 0.987 0.076	0.024 0.017 0.037 0.045 0.079 0.008 0.170	0.646 
15:0	g 0.018	0.011 0.008 0.000 0.027 0.000 
16:0 g 7.360 0.704 0.446 0.353 1.322 0.510	0.729 0.392 3.890	4.785 
17:0 0.058 0.026 0.034 0.044 0.092 0.003 
18:0 g 3.595 0.706 0.424 0.974 1.833 0.261	0.525 0.186 2.722	2.381 
20:0 0.006 0.014 0.000 0.024 0.005 0.003 
22:0 0.000 0.040 0.010 0.049 0.007 0.005 
Fatty acids, total monounsaturated g 13.325 1.289 0.665 0.541 2.720 0.726	1.738 0.579 7.303	8.210 
14:1 0.008 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.017 0.000 
15:1 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 
16:1 undifferentiated g 1.610 0.067 0.044 0.041 0.031 0.102	0.100 0.082 1.259	0.624 
17:1	g 0.015 
18:1 undifferentiated g 11.680 1.202 0.607 0.478 2.369	0.533	1.602 0.486 6.044	7.428 
20:1 g 0.045 0.012 0.014 0.008 0.320	0.023	0.019 0.010 0.000	0.159 
22:1 undifferentiated 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000	0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000 
Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated g 1.055 0.619 0.618 0.525 0.519	0.386	0.204 0.403 3.935	1.021 
18:2 undifferentiated g 0.658 0.448 0.331 0.338 0.060	0.193	0.132 0.278 2.302	0.658 
18:2 n-6 c,c	g 0.338 
18:3 undifferentiated g 0.374 0.018 0.015 0.018 0.000	0.023	0.012	0.003 0.147	0.000 
18:3 n-3 c,c,c 0.012 0.008 0.008 0.000 0.008	0.010 
18:3 n-6 c,c,c 0.006 0.007 0.010 0.000 0.005	0.003 
18:4 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000	0.000	0.000 0.000	0.000 
20:2 n-6 c,c 0.008 0.014 0.011 0.000 0.006	0.015 
20:3 undifferentiated 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000 
20:4 undifferentiated g 0.023 0.145 0.259	0.159 0.459	0.159	0.054	0.097 0.907	0.352 
20:5 n-3 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000	0.000	0.000 0.000	0.000 
22:5 n-3 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000	0.000	0.000 0.000	0.000 
22:6 n-3 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000	0.000	0.000	0.000 0.000	0.000 
Fatty acids, total trans 0.204 0.113 0.192 0.692 0.170	0.068 
Cholesterol mg 83 141 466 311 3413	274	138	271 232	99 
Phytosterols	mg 0
0	0 
Amino acids 
Tryptophan g 0.215 0.297 0.168 0.230 0.129 
Threonine g 0.839 0.982 0.685 0.826 0.735 
Isoleucine g 0.864 1.093 0.875 0.900 0.727 
Leucine g 1.518 2.158 1.349 1.390 1.262 
Lysine g 1.599 1.816 1.302 1.313 1.303 
Methionine g 0.492 0.614 0.367 0.322 0.357 
Cystine g 0.215 0.425 0.282 0.228 0.221 
Phenylalanine g 0.751 1.225 0.746 0.741 0.697 
Tyrosine g 0.645 0.912 0.414 0.778 0.547 
Valine g 0.934 1.424 0.905 0.955 0.809 
Arginine g 1.215 1.402 1.111 1.017 1.076 
Histidine g 0.658 0.711 0.558 0.350 0.438 
Alanine g 1.159 1.315 1.135 0.912 0.973 
Aspartic acid g 1.755 2.178 1.108 1.709 1.543 
Glutamic acid g 2.887 2.952 1.957 1.492 2.328 
Glycine g 1.048 1.315 0.832 1.085 1.014 
Proline g 0.848 1.086 1.881 0.912 0.789 
Serine g 0.735 1.023 0.925 0.712	0.682 
Other 
Alcohol, ethyl	g 0.0	0.0	0.0	0.0 0.0	0.0 0.0 
Caffeine	mg 0	0	0	0 0	0 
Theobromine	mg 0	0	0	0 0	0 
Carotene, beta	mcg 0	0	262	100 0	0 
Carotene, alpha	mcg 0	0	12	0 0	0 
Cryptoxanthin, beta	mcg 0	0	15	0 0	0 
Lycopene	mcg 19	23	0	0 0	0 
Lutein + zeaxanthin	mcg 0	0	0	0 0	0


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They are on my bull terrier group for any one, it doesn't say anything about not using them or copying them, they are there for all members to use. It doesn't say who did the initial work. I'll add that raw4bullies is not a moderated group either unlike the other bullterrier groups I belong to. They also have alot of interesting articles on pancreatitis from Ian Billiwhatever his name is, and a article I found intersting on the zinc defiency that is common in Malmutes, Sibes and Bull terriers


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh boy!!! That's going to take some putting together.  A lot of thorough information though. 

Thanks Whiteleo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you post a link from where you found it?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^ I totally thought that too and forgot to ask. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

I imported it to a open office spreadsheet. Anyone want to take a look and see if it looks right? I stopped fiddling with it after the vitamins.

http://www.waterdogoutfitter.com/puppy/raw_nutrients_from_whiteleo.ods


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Not sure if this is what your lookin for but here goes: Go to Yahoo- pets/groups yahoo.com/group/raw4bullie You do have to be approved for membership like any yahoo group, but like I said, this one is not moderated. They have lots of very good links in their files, but no one claims ownership of this one.


----------

